# ferret breeders



## evee874 (Feb 27, 2013)

we currently have two Hobs called Tinker and Fang both of whom are rescued and are our pride and joys, however we would like a third and ideally we both want a Hob kit does anyone know any breeders in east Sussex near the Hastings area?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

breeding season hasn't yet started for ferrets, they are just coming into season now so it will be another 3 months before any kits are for sale. What kind of breeder are you looking for? you could maybe put your name down for a kit hob from the rescue your 2 boys are from (providing they whern't private)


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi could any one help me I put one of my jills in with a hob 3 weeks ago and just if anyone could tell me how I can tell if shecis pregnant she has started pulling straw about with her mouth thanks craig


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

craigcad86 said:


> Hi could any one help me I put one of my jills in with a hob 3 weeks ago and just if anyone could tell me how I can tell if shecis pregnant she has started pulling straw about with her mouth thanks craig


Hi Craig

at 3 weeks if you feel her belly softly you may feel little lumps in her belly (these are kits) but dont stress her out as she can reabsorb the kits if she feels stressed. Your best of just waiting the 42 days and feeding her like shes going to have kits.


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you at what stage should she start getting bigger she never stores food but is starting to store it today sorry for all thease questions


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

craigcad86 said:


> Thank you at what stage should she start getting bigger she never stores food but is starting to store it today sorry for all thease questions


they usually start showing from week 4. the hiding food maybe a sign she could do this in phantom too though, what colour are mum and dad?


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thank you for your advice I will keep a eye on her the dad is albino and the mum is sandy she is a small jill very well handled


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

craigcad86 said:


> Ok thank you for your advice I will keep a eye on her the dad is albino and the mum is sandy she is a small jill very well handled


all you can do is offer her extra food as her apitite gets bigger.


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you once again and I will let u know how she gets on just keep my fingers crossed thank u


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

craigcad86 said:


> Thank you once again and I will let u know how she gets on just keep my fingers crossed thank u


Just make sure she has plenty nesting material so she can feel safe with her nest, when shes 5 weeks just give her a small handful daily.


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi just up date u on my little jill she is due to give birth next weekend she is getting bigger and ibcan feel the kits she is doing great thank u so much for your help and advice


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

craigcad86 said:


> Hi just up date u on my little jill she is due to give birth next weekend she is getting bigger and ibcan feel the kits she is doing great thank u so much for your help and advice


Thats great, I hope she has a trouble free birth, she may like some goats milk, I always give some to my expectant mums. Will you keep any kits. I bet she is sleeping a lot.


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah she is sleeping loads and eating loads yes I will be keeping a couple of kits . I will try some goats milk


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

craigcad86 said:


> Yeah she is sleeping loads and eating loads yes I will be keeping a couple of kits . I will try some goats milk


thats brilliant I hope all goes well.


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi at what stage should my jill start producing milk


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

after she has given birth to the kits, how far on is she? they can produce it a day before sometimes, but often its after labour.


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh rite ok she is due at the weekend had a scan on her yesterday


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

craigcad86 said:


> Oh rite ok she is due at the weekend had a scan on her yesterday


oh cool  hope all goes well, just provide her with plenty nesting material she will be happy, I use Meadow Hay


----------



## craigcad86 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you will let u know when she has them


----------

